# Florida Ditch Collecting Trip!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

In June I'll be down in Orlando for 7 days, then traveling to west palm beach. I'm planning on checking out some ditches, and yanking a few plants to add to my aquarium back home.

I've heard of people in the forum detailing what they have found, and I'm trying to figure out the best locations to find a few free plants. Any help would be nice, I think it would be rather cool indeed.

And no, I don't have plans to harvest thousands of plants!

Also, anyone know distributors in florida that wouldn't mind dealing with the public?


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

just be careful of aquatic snakes and other critters that may be lurking at the waters edge. i was planning on collecting specimens near where i live and thought better of it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordonrichards,

I think I hear those Florida gators licking their choppers from here in Seattle! LOL! But seriously, I have had the opportunity to visit Florida on a number of occasions and played golf on some very nice courses. I do not retrieve a ball near the water hazards, I have seen too many gators sunning on the shore or lurking in the weeds and water. Plants at the LFS or APC are much safer to acquire. Be careful!


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh fun, remember to post pictures! I love these kinds of posts! I think Florida is a dangerous place with all them gators, but hey, what do you want more, some awesome plant species or your leg?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd have to go with some awesome plant species. They can always replace my legs with titanium posts. Think of how easy it would be for me to go back there again to collect more? :^)


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the biggest danger you face is sunburn.

Don't worry about that other stuff.

It would be interesting to see what kinds of fish you find, if you are using a net.

Bill


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

No plans on getting fish, just a few free plants. The girl friend wants me to drive from Disney down to West Palm Beach to spend three days with one of her friends.

I figure there should be an opportunity or two finding something aquatic. Will post photos, this is happening in june!


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 15, 2010)

aquabillpers said:


> I think the biggest danger you face is sunburn.
> 
> Don't worry about that other stuff.
> 
> l


There really are gators in some of those ditches, don't kid yourself. Just have a little care while you're gathering.

The fact that hardly anyone ever gets struck by lightning doesn't mean it's smart to run around outside in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here in Florida, any ditch is likely to have some aquatic plant in it. Just be aware of your surroundings when you do it, keeping an eye out for snakes and gators. Remember, they're usually as scared of you as you are of them.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

So, Gordon, when's the trip? I did a good bit of my growing up in Florida, went to high school in Fort Lauderdale back in the mid-Twentieth Century. 

In the years between 1964 and now, I have been in the Everglades a zillion times, hunting, fishing, camping, and just messing around. I've visited plenty of other swamps, pastures, hiking trails, lakes, beaches, woods, rivers, and streams, as well. Covered lots of the state, from the Keys up to the Okefenokee, and from North Jacksonville Beach, to St. Augustine, Gainesville, Pensacola, and Cedar Key, a great little fishing / tourist town an hour west of Gainesville, where I went to college. 

I saw lots of alligators in that time, many of them close enough to reach out of our little twelve foot long johnboat and touch. Those were little ones, though, up to three feet or so, and they were looking for handouts of dead baitfish. If you see one, steer well clear of the big boys and girls. They will be pretty obvious. You are too big to swallow, for all but the most gigantic gator, so they won't be interested. Snakes, yeah, don't step on any. But that's something that you'd have to look out for almost anywhere in these United States, eh, except that Florida rattlers do get to a size not often seen in the rest of the U.S.

Down on a visit, I walked across the street from my dad's house a while back, waded in up to my ankles, and grabbed about a square foot of what turned out to be a nice dwarf Valisneria. Didn't have time for much else, but there was plenty of variety available, right there in the middle of the 'burbs. 

Go for it. Eat some good seafood, before the oil gets there. Use a good strong sunscreen, as mentioned above. Take lots of pictures. Wrap your finds in some damp newspapers just before you are heading for home. Put them in your carry on luggage. Don't mention live plants to anyone at the airport. 

Enjoy.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Should be interesting. Never been there myself, but I doubt you will have major animal trouble.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Be sure to visit one of those spring-fed rivers in the north central part of the state, such as Rainbow Springs near Dunnelon or Ichetucknee Springs near Fort White.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, I'd be a little more worried about the giant escaped boa constrictors down there than the rattlers... the rattlers at least give you warning before they strike, lol. And those boas are just a bit bigger...
Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Chris, I never actually found any plants but I did have a good time. I saw what appeared to be some sort of val as well in abundance but I wasn't too interested in them. I saw some low growing plants as well, but settled on some air plants, a few ferns and 2 baby palm trees :^) 

Maybe the next time I'll go and try to find some aquatic plants, girlfriend didn't want to get eaten by bugs. Blah!


----------

